# Yep, I got something to have mounted!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

But it's not a deer with big horns. It's a coyote! 

Soon after daylight, I noticed a coyote off in the distance. I was in my treestand watching a field that had been logged off and growed back up with briars and sapplings. Lots of deer signs there but I stayed in my stand all that morning and watched this coyote with a really nice looking coat on her for hours. She just kept hunting all around the place looking for mice and whatever. 

At one time she came within a few feet from my stand and never noticed me. I thought to myself, "I would take that dog home with me if it wasn't so early in the morning". I didn't want to scare any deer if there was any nearby if I shot. So I passed it up.

Well I stayed on that stand all morning and never saw one deer. I lost sight of the coyote about 10:30 and it was now noon. So I decided to climb down and go home and eat a bite. Just as I was packing up to leave I turned and seen that coyote not very far from me. So with no signs of deer in the area, I decided to shoot and take her home with me. She is one pretty dog. I'm gonna have the whole thing mounted when I get some money. I think I'll have it mounted in a setting up position and keep it right next to my recliner so I can pet it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Coyotes are cool.I got Bobcat last Fall.

I don't have a Coyote but Bobcat,**** and Fox Skin.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Rock, what would you say a full coyote body mount would cost? You think it would run about the same as a deer mount?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Big Rock, what would you say a full coyote body mount would cost? You think it would run about the same as a deer mount?


Ok my Bobcat cost $400,Deer,Hogs and Ram run $350 but this Guy is real resonable most charge much more.










big rockpile


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey OCB, I got a pretty good coyote this year too with my muzzleloader.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Love the new paperclip thingy!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Badger, way to go! It looks just like mine!!!

So what's with the paper clip thingy. I just now noticed it.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

You can attach photos without going thru photobucket. It's way easier.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was a kid, all the neighbors would get together on a saturday and go coyote hunting.
There were miles and miles of coyote ears nailed to the fence posts.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Most of the yotes around here look pretty sad, congrats on getting a nice one! Rock pile, that is a pretty nice buck too!


----------

